# Jonas, turning 6 months tomorrow



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows how much more I can expect Jonas to grow. He is turning 6 months tomorrow, he is 9 and a half inches tall and 9 3/4 inches long. I don't care how big he gets but am just curious because he seems to have slowed way down or stopped growing, wondering if that is possible at 6 months.
Thanks


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Every dog is different. I never measured Leo's height and length, but at just over a year old, he is still gaining weight/growing. Leo's breeder said that he'll likely top out at around 14 months.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Nat is right, Boo was around 113-14 months old when he finally stabilized. They fake you out around 8 months and then Boo they grow again LOL


----------

